# ES LWC Cardiff



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Has anyone been here ? Whats it like ? More importantly anyone Egg Sgared here .... thinking of trying for a sibling in the next few months ( if i get my way     ) Hubby says next year     Just moved back there and only just fiound out they do ES ....

Any advice, tips etc  v v v v v welcomed !!!

Ta, daisy xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm afraid I havent hun, have you tried the Wales boards?? Maybe somethere can help?

Natalie xxx


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi I had my treatment in LWC Cardiff but don't produce enough eggs to egg share. 
I found the clinic great (hey it worked) the nurses and doctors are friendly but the admin side can be chaotic.
Good luck- reply or PM if I can help at all.
Janet


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

hello im a egg sharer at lwc cardiff... well im about to be.... waiting for af to come then start the pill ec,t they are fantastic there xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I too am going to be ES with LWC - I am really nervous and excited. Do you want to buddy up?


----------

